# Sticky - Hilton / HGVC advice article links



## TUGBrian

*Hilton - Hilton Grand Vacations Club HGVC FAQ*:  HGVC Introduction, primer and FAQ   - Updated 2018


Comparison chart of the major Timeshare point systems:

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare-system-comparison-chart.html


Official HGVC Membership guide:

https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/help/resources


Detailed chart comparison of Timeshare Systems: 

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/timeshare-reference-spreadsheet.256474/


List of all Hilton Timeshare resales, rentals and Exchanges in the TUG marketplace:

https://tug2.com/MarketplaceClassif...n&ForSale=True&ForRent=True&ForExchange=True&


Ratings and Reviews of HGVC Resorts:

HGVC Timeshare Resort ratings and reviews .


Survey on How Happy you are with your HGVC Ownership:

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/how-happy-are-you-with-your-hgvc-ownership.254545/


----------



## Bill4728

Edited Aug 2009
Info for HGVC & Grand Pacific Palisades owners:


> Originally Posted by Carlsbadguy
> Owners at Seapointe or Palisades can upgrade their week by purchasing any point package at Marbrisa- can be as little as an EOY studio worth of points- and then their fixed week will also become point based in the Hilton system.
> 
> Owners at other GPP resorts get a discount on any purchase but cannot convert their fixed week into points.


ADDED AUG 2009: 
At this time, If you purchase a TS from the developer at the Grand Pacific Marbrisa resort, you'll become a affiliate member of HGVC. Your TS will generate HGVC points which you can use at the HGVC resorts. It appears that the membership in HGVC doesn't transfer to resale buyers.

*ALSO Below are two posts with great info about HGVC. *

The first about HGVC & Hilton Honors

The second with lots of links to HGVC info and thread with great info.


----------



## alwysonvac

*We probably should have a Hilton HHonors STICKY*

*HGVC AND HILTON HONORS *
Hilton Grand Vacations Club (HGVC) and Hilton HHonors are two separate programs.

You have two options to use HGVC points with HHonors.

(1) Transfer your points from one program to another (HGVC points to HHonor points) 
PROs: You get 25 HHonor points for each HGVC point. 
CONS: You cannot transfer/convert HGVC points to HHonor points in the current year. You must plan ahead and request conversion before Dec 31 of the current year, for the following year's allocation of HGVC points. HGVC points are not deposited into your HHonors account until the first week of January of the following year.
NOTE: Converted HHonors points may not be converted back to HGVC points 
See pages 142-143 of the 2009 Club Member Guide for more details - http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/

(2) Make Hotel Reservations using HGVC points
PROs: You can use a combination of HHonor points and HGVC Club Points (from the current year and/or borrow from next year) to make your hotel reservation
CONs: You get 20 HHonor points for each HGVC point (less points for not planning in advance)
NOTE: HGVC points can not be returned to your HGVC account if you cancel your hotel reservations. They will be refunded as HHonors points
See pages 18-19 of the 2009 Club Member Guide for HGVC point requirement - http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/


*THE HILTON HHONORS PROGRAM:*
Hilton HHonors determines point requirement for each of their hotels - http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/rewards/hotels.do

As HGVC Members, we are automatically given Silver VIP HHonor status. This qualifies us for the exclusive VIP–Only hotel rewards  which allows stays of 6 to 14 nights at reduced hotel reward levels. The HHonors VIP-Only hotel award provides the best hotel exchange value. (i.e. 6 night category 6 hotel for 175,000 HHonor points). There's also an exclusive 4-night category 5 and 6 hotel award available only for American Express Hilton card members which saves 15,000 HHonors points.

Here's the link to the Standard Hotel Rewards - http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/rewards/freenight.do
Here's the link to the VIP Hotel Rewards - http://hhonors.hilton.com/en/hhonors/rewards/hrr/index.jhtml
Here's the link to Hotels by Reward Category - http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/rewards/categories.do
Here's the link to Hilton HHonors Membership Levels - http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/about/memlevels.do
Here's the link to the American Express Hilton Card (see "Redeem for Less" under card features) - https://www217.americanexpress.com/cards/home.do?pmccode=117#CARDS/117/1/0/5 
Hilton HHonors Signature Visa (not AMEX)  http://hhonorscard.com/us/cards/cardserv/hhilton/home.jsp
link to all of the HHonors related credit cards - http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/about/creditcards.do

*ADDITIONAL ITEMS:*
(1) You can purchase up to 40,000 HHonors points per calendar year


> From http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/points/purchase.do
> Need more points? If you'd like to buy more points to complete a Reward Reservation, you may purchase up to 40,000 bonus points per calendar year to be used toward any HHonors reward. Now when you purchase at least 10,000 HHonors Points at one time, your cost is only $.01 per point. If you purchase under 10,000 Points in any one transaction, your price will remain at $.0125 per point. You will need to allow 30 minutes for your account balance to update before you begin your Reward search. You may purchase points online.



(2) The VIP only awards are also available for the Waldorf Astoria Collection Hotels -http://hhonors1.hilton.com/ts/en_US/hh/media/pdf/VIPOnlyRewardsChart2009.pdf
NOTE: According to the FlyerTalk boards, the Grand Wailea runs a special reward code for four night and five night stays based on availability. If you're interested, ask about the availability of the four-night Reward Code GW4N for 200,000 HHonor points or the five-night Reward Code GW5N for 250,000 HHonor points.

(3) Plan any hotel reward trips sooner rather than later. 
A great hotel exchange deal today may not be a great deal tomorrow due to the following
(a) Maintenance Fees will increase over time decreasing the exchange value
(b) HHONOR reward point requirement will increase over time which will eventually impact the number of hotel reward nights 
(c) Per the HGVC Member Guide, the HGVC to HHonors conversion rate is subject to change without notice and the benefits available through these programs are subject to change, suspension or discontinuation at any time without prior notice. 

It's better to take advantage of the hotel reward stays using HGVC convert points now rather than later.
For HHonors discussions visit the Hilton HHonors Flyertalk board - http://flyertalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=417

(4) As HGVC Members, we are automatically given Silver VIP HHonor status. There are a number of ways to upgrade to Gold VIP HHonors status.
Gold HHonors benefits can include space-available room upgrade, complimentary breakfast, and much more. Here's an overview of the Gold VIP HHonors Benefits - http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/about/gold.do

You can gain Gold VIP HHonors status by
(a) Being a HGVC Elite Member - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=757487&postcount=3
(b) Earning the number of qualifying Hilton Hotel stays, nights or base points - http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/about/gold.do 
(c) Spending over $20,000 on your AMEX HHonors Credit Card - http://www201.americanexpress.com/getthecard/learn-about/Hilton-HHonors (see page 8)
(d) Participating in a promotion - for example the AMEX HHonors Surpass Credit Card promotion gives Gold VIP status for the 1st year http://www201.americanexpress.com/getthecard/learn-about/Hilton-HHonors-Surpass
NOTE: For options #b and #c, members must re-qualify for VIP status each year.


*OTHER RECENT THREADS*
Hotel Award Accommodations - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90256
Hilton AMEX Card Benefits - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90868
Homewood Suites - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91184


----------



## alwysonvac

*Maybe a HGVC FAQ STICKY with links to other threads*

Something like the following (similar to the other forums)? Just a suggestion

HGVC WEBSITE
http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/

HGVC CLUB MEMBERS GUIDE 
http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/

RESALE VS DEVELOPER 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91429
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77366
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74628
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89564
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76953 

ELITE STATUS
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88263
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77964
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93987

RIGHT OF FIRST REFUSAL (ROFR)
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92671
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87314

MAINTENANCE FEES (MF)
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83985
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57419
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88815

RECOMMENDED RESALE AGENTS
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88428

HILTON HHONOR POINTS
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92865

RCI
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89657
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86105
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80394
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88303
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37771

CRUISE EXCHANGES
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90381

AFFILIATES 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=474720&postcount=4
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73262
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=566948&postcount=16
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82656


New sections:

HGVC 101 VIDEO TUTORIALS
http://tutorial.hiltongrandvacations.com/#/Welcome/ 

RESERVATIONS & TIPS
Hilton points and using them to the max - 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97529
Open Season -
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97378 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98670
Changeable Reservations - 
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81779
Making reservation for longer than a week at your home resort - 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94937

New resorts being built or added - 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99611

How many points to buy - 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94089

Club Season Availability for week 51 and 52 - 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94978

Open Season Availability for June/July - 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99971

HGVC RESORT INFO
HGVC South Beach info - 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82819
Hilton Hawaiian Village info - 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95233
HHV Lagoon Tower vs. Grand Waikikian - 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99343
Which Hawaii resort - 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85126
Which Big Island resort - 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91821
Which Vegas resort - 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88907
Orlando SeaWorld vs International Drive - 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83709
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77458
Orlando Parc Soleil - 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98735 & 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98775

HGVC RESORT REVIEWS & PHOTOS
 TUG reviews 
 Trip Advisor reviews
TS4Ms Reviews
 Expedia Reviews


----------



## Sandy VDH

I own both Hilton and Wyndham. 

I love Hilton for Hawaii and Hard to get RCI trades
I love Wyndham for the locations, RCI upgrades, and the discounts at 60 days.

There are pros and cons with both.

HILTON
PROs:
High quality resorts, great furnishings, good consistency
Well insured, disasters in FL have had no or very little Special Assessments 
Great Management
Great Customer Service, owner focused
High trade priority in RCI
Access to RCI Weeks and Points
Access to RCI Weeks and Points is available online.
Cash option during open season
Good availability during open season (usually)
Complimentary upgrades (some Elite levels)
Fees reseasonable
Online booking $49 but completely changeable over and over at no extra fee
Fee Guest Certificates (GC)
Most resorts are on a fixed scale of points

CONs:
Too concentrated in Vegas, Orlando and Hawaii
Limited number of resorts available (but getting a little better)
Higher MFs
No Free upgrade in RCI (See Wyndham for comparison)
No discounted in points ever
Higher buy in costs, Platinum (~$1.5 point)
NO real RCI account is provided, but is online so not as big of deal. 
New trend is that 2 of the last 3 resorts have 50% more points requirements


WYNDHAM
PROs:
Very very flexible, even more so than Hilton
Lots and Lots of locations (77 + 44 Affiliates)
Newer resorts have been opening at a good pace
Have some Urban resorts (Washington DC, San Antonio, San Francisco, San Diego, Atlantic City, Honolulu)
Have some Mega Resorts (Bonnet Creek FL, Grand Desert NV, Ocean Blvd SC)
Lots at availability both planning ahead and last minute
Some very nice, deluxe accommodations
Presidential Level units are equal to Hilton level of units
Discounts on points for units with 60 days of check in
Complimentary upgrades at Wyndham(VIP levels)
Upgrade permitted on RCI (deposited a studio get a 2 BR)
Very cheap to buy points, 1/2 - 1 CENT per point, may be less
MF are reasonable
Receive a free RCI weeks account, other non Wyndham TS can use it too
Online booking available, both in Wyndham and in RCI Weeks. 
If you have the Partner Plus option on your account, you have access to RCI Points
Booking Wyndham online to get discounts is also available.
Reservation Transactions get certain # free than $30 online, $59 over phone
Lots of sizes of units, vary from Studio to 4 BR Presidential units

CONs:
Hate the Sales/Corporate Staff
They are not overly owner friendly
Keep changing rules, by taking away options that were once available
They are too reliant on Special Assessments
Must call to get VIP complimentary upgrade (it doesn't happen automatically)
Access to RCI Weeks only (Access to RCI points only if you have paid for PlusPartner program)
If you have the Partner Plus option, you have access to RCI Points inventory, BUT NO RCI points online option is available, you must book it over the phone.
Allotted # of free GC, but when exceeded, they are $129 phone or $99 online
No standard points requirement (2 BR Deluxe, varies in Prime season from 154K to 275K, views and presidentials are up from that, highest points for a single unit in system is 800K for Presidential 4 BR Oceanfront Upper level unit at Ocean Bvld, SC midsummer)


Split Decisions:
Cancelation policy has pros and cons for both
Wyndham's is better if 15 days out then Hilton's becomes better 14 days or less.

Hilton is a scale, 
31 or > days - lose fee only, all points returned
30 - 15 days - lose fee + lose 25% of your points
14 to 6 days - lose fee + lose 50% of your points
5 or < days - lose everything (fee + points)

Wyndham is also a scale, but only 2 choices
15 or > days - lose fee only, all points returned
14 or < days - lose everything (fee + points)


----------



## TUGBrian

HGVC article has been updated to reflect 2014/current new fees/info/resorts/yadda  (the link in the very first post...or you can go directly here)

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/hilton-grand-vacation-club-timeshare-information.html

big thanks to Judi Kozlowski for her effort into updating this article!


----------



## TUGBrian

note that the main hilton article has been re-updated to reflect the HUGE effort that alwysonvac (with help from you all) put forth to make it one of the best advice articles we have on TUG!

Thank you!

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/hilton-grand-vacation-club-timeshare-information.html


----------



## alwysonvac

YouTube videos by Hilton Grand Vacations - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcCEgOzK4mtrT1HWAJEmW7g

HGVC videos cover high level basics for newbies

Booking Home Week & Resort Reservations  





Using Hilton Grand Vacation ClubPoints to Book a Reservation for Next Year 





Understanding Hilton Grand Vacations Club Maintenance Fees  





Getting Started with the Club Website 





Getting Started with the Hilton Grand Vacations Mobile App


----------



## alwysonvac

Exploring the Hilton Grand Vacations Club Website 





Managing Hilton Grand Vacations ClubPoints 





Purchasing Hilton Grand Vacations Cancellation Protection  





Using Hilton Grand Vacations Membership to Book RCI Reservations 





Using Your Hilton Grand Vacations Club Membership to Book Cruises


----------



## alwysonvac

Achieving Hilton Grand Vacations Elite Status


----------



## TUGBrian

this faq was last updated in 2015 and I am currently updating the format of the page now.  anyone have any obvious/necessary changes that need to be included in the article since I am already working on it?

(im pretty sure there are at least one or two new resorts since 2014)

Thanks!


http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/hilton-grand-vacation-club-timeshare-information.html


----------



## TUGBrian

and at long last, i have completed the update of the HGVC intro guide/primer!

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/hilton-grand-vacation-club-timeshare-information.html

this was a monumental undertaking by our moderator GT75, and i honestly had no idea how large this article really was till i had to rewrite it to fit our current html/seo formatting!  I can only imagine how long it took him to go thru it all and update it to reflect 2017/18 information!

So everyone give him some love for taking this project on!

ive updated the link in the original post, however for those reading it here:  http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/hilton-grand-vacation-club-timeshare-information.html


I still may have an item or two to change formatting wise, so if something looks wonky please let me know!  its very difficult to catch everything in an article this large!


----------

